# Up Next on Dare to Be...



## Maja (Aug 4, 2006)

*Up next: Dare To Be - A Disney Princess!*

Chosen by *Nosepickle* winner of *Pink Like Cotton Candy!*

Current theme:




Dare To Be - Jem! (October 28th - November 10th)


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh yay! I can't wait! Madonna's my all-time fave music artist too


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2006)

Oooooo...this should be fun, can't wait to see the entrys!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

OHHHH great can't wait to see the entries!! Sounds exciting


----------



## linda46125 (Aug 6, 2006)

madonnas a great theme to choose! so much potential for some amazing looks! cant wait


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 6, 2006)

ut oh im in love with madonna...that could be a fun one!!!

EDIT: thanks for the heads up as well....it kinda gives me time to prepare and pick my look

i think its a good idea


----------



## cottoncandy (Aug 6, 2006)

wow, the madonna one should be fun! cant wait to see the entries.


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

Oooh, I may enter on this one...

The Madonna one, I mean.


----------



## Maja (Aug 14, 2006)

Updated


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like fun! I can't wait! Great idea!


----------



## princess120502 (Aug 17, 2006)

mmm interesting....


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 17, 2006)

oh 7 deadly sins!!!yes!!! im doing it! i cant wait.....

it should be interesting too


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont mean to sound old school lol but what are the 7 deadly sins? I really wanted to participate in a d2b challenge, so it would be interesting to know what it means


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont mean to sound old school lol but what are the 7 deadly sins? I really wanted to participate in a d2b challenge, so it would be interesting to know what it means



Lust, Gluttony, Greed, Sloth, Wrath, Envy, Pride
I can't wait! The inspirations alone will be cool I'm sure!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 28, 2006)

oooo i can't wait to see all the imagination and inspiration that will go into this one!


----------



## Maja (Aug 31, 2006)

Updated


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 31, 2006)

oh changing faces...i think that could be a lil hard....but hmm perhaps ill try it anyways...


----------



## Maja (Oct 12, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 12, 2006)

woo hoo i cant wait! [thats my theme choice...lol]


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 29, 2006)

whats the next dare to be?


----------



## cerridwin (Oct 30, 2006)

I love seeing all the different ideas floating around for seasons. I can't wait!


----------



## Leony (Nov 29, 2006)

Will update this soon.


----------



## Momo (Dec 7, 2006)

I think i will take a crack at this one


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the answer from the previous winnner






The next D2B will be probably late one day.


----------



## Leony (Dec 19, 2006)

bump. Updated!


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

so are we dressing like modonna or what ever because im ready to do this challenge


----------



## Leony (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *misschica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so are we dressing like modonna or what ever because im ready to do this challenge Cool, you enter the D2B now lolhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...7-a-44342.html


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Up next: Pornstar Doll * OOOooooOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! I can't pass on this one, lol!!!


----------



## Rakiki (Jan 30, 2007)

Great idea! Can't wait to get in on this!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 21, 2007)

Fantastic Plastic is going to be SO much fun


----------



## Leony (Mar 24, 2007)

Bump, next theme


----------



## poligram83 (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow!! Great


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 10, 2007)

im so undecided about what to pick for the next one! when do you have to know by?


----------



## LauraMaii (Apr 25, 2007)

Omi. I like loveee these challenges =]


----------



## laydebug (Apr 26, 2007)

me 2


----------



## whiteberries (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah me 2


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2007)

Next Theme will be Nature Nymph


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Next Theme will be Nature Nymph



OOOOHHH! Interesting! I can't wait to see the inspiration pics...sounds like fun!


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOOOHHH! Interesting! I can't wait to see the inspiration pics...sounds like fun! I'm just waiting for Leony to start the new DTB thread and i will post the inspirational pictures, i am looking for some right now


----------



## Leony (May 16, 2007)

Bump, next : D2B Bronzed Babe!

Sorry for the late update!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 29, 2007)

Bump, next theme: D2B Elements (earth, wind, water, fire).


----------



## glamadelic (May 29, 2007)

Awesome! I actually attempted the last D2B, but I guess I didn't post my entry in time! =(


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome! I actually attempted the last D2B, but I guess I didn't post my entry in time! =( Aww...I'm sorry you didn't get a chance to enter!


----------



## Rhionagh (Jun 1, 2007)

so many great suggestions


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Updated! The next theme will be *Sexy Secretary*.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool!!

i like that, i do have to enter that one! i have to! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Bump, Next Theme: D2B *Your Astrological Sign*.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 23, 2007)

wow i have a cool idea for that..maybe ill try it


----------



## daer0n (Jun 23, 2007)

i would like to see a dtb of you Mindy!

Cool theme btw, im a pisces


----------



## Bexy (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i would like to see a dtb of you Mindy!Cool theme btw, im a pisces 

That one would be cool. There are so many possiblilities for Pisces.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

thats going to be another intresting d2b.


----------



## Saje (Jun 23, 2007)

That does sound good. And actually has an emphasis on makeup application.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 23, 2007)

that is a cool theme!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 24, 2007)

Pisces here too, woop!

I dunno bout making fishes on my face tho :S


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

haha celly


----------



## niksaki (Jun 24, 2007)

omg i have such a great idea for my sign (gemini) lol i think i will do this one!

nic


----------



## sexywhitetiger (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah, im new here so im curious to know where to check for the new challenge.


----------



## MarissaMAC (Jul 8, 2007)

These themes sound incredible :]


----------



## niksaki (Jul 11, 2007)

When do we find out what the next dtb is? im dying to know! ha ha


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When do we find out what the next dtb is? im dying to know! ha ha I'll let you know as soon as I know! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Bump, Next Theme: *D2B 80's Makeup*!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 11, 2007)

No way!!! That's going to be FUN


----------



## niksaki (Jul 11, 2007)

OMG lol this will be so fun and interesting!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Bump!

*Next Theme: Dare to Be - Fabulous Felines!*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

Bump!

Update: Next Theme - *Dare 2 Be A Pussycat Doll*!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, now this is a super duper one



Woo!!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool! I cant wait to see this one!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

wow u serious i cant wait to see the entries


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Updated!

Next Theme - *Living Dead Dolls!*


----------



## farris2 (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## niksaki (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated!
Next Theme - *Living Dead Dolls!*

oh this will be an interesting one!!


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 21, 2007)

hmm gots my mind rattling.. lol


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 21, 2007)

I have mine picked out already!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 21, 2007)

i LOVE living dead dolls..i think i might join this one.


----------



## LilDee (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated!
Next Theme - *Living Dead Dolls!*

That sounds frikkin scary!! i don't know if i'll be able to get myself to view the entries! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump, Next Theme: *D2B - A Halloween Hottie (2007)*.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump!

Next Theme: *D2B - Masquerade Makeup!*


----------



## xxstephxx (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait to do this!


----------



## niksaki (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bump!
Next Theme: *D2B - Masquerade Makeup!*

this one will be fab! cant wait to see entries


----------



## ssair (Oct 18, 2007)

very talented


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! It sounds interesting!!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool, cant wait to see the entries!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 24, 2007)

Should be fun, can't wait to see entries!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Bump!

Next Theme: *Dare To Be - A Harajuku Girl!*


----------



## fawp (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bump!
Next Theme: *Dare To Be - A Harajuku Girl!*

Cool! Should be lots of fun.


----------



## echococat (Nov 6, 2007)

nice


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Updated!

Next Theme: *Sweet As Candy*! YUM!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 15, 2007)

oooh this should be fun!! and i just got so many new "candy" colored es!!! yay


----------



## love2482 (Nov 15, 2007)

OOO I like it!! That will be a fun one. If I get a camera I'm definately joining in!


----------



## MissPout (Nov 15, 2007)

Yay


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

sounds interesting..


----------



## lishlash (Dec 19, 2007)

Just joined - hoping for some inspiration for Christmas parties, can't wait to see some of these and to browse the archives!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 7, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## MissElaine (May 8, 2008)

Oooh! Sounds like fun! Thanks for the update!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 22, 2008)

Updated!

Next Theme:* D2B - A Fafi Girl!*


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 22, 2008)

Fafi girl?? lol Don't know what that is.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fafi girl?? lol Don't know what that is. It's based on the work that Fafi (a French graffiti artist) has done. Here are just a few examples that MissElaine (winner of D2B - A Naughty Housewife) has found:

























Fafi became more popular in the US when MAC Cosmetics came out with their limited edition Fafi Collection earlier this year.


----------



## nanzmck (May 23, 2008)

zomg fafi!

can't wait to do this one!


----------



## Pri (Jun 4, 2008)

its so simple its complicated.cool.


----------



## LadyPrecious13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I never heard of a fafi until now that sounds like fun. How long do i have to do this one? i might just do it!


----------



## MissElaine (Jun 4, 2008)

June 9th


----------



## nanzmck (Jun 23, 2008)

was the next theme announced already?


----------



## Raze (Jun 23, 2008)

Whats the next one going to be?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Updated! Next theme: Vargas Pin Up Girl!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh i like the sound of that theme, im gonna go google it, lol.


----------



## ryoko2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

This really interesting.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Updated!

Next Theme: Scene Queen!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2008)

Very cool theme!!


----------



## beautybybee (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok So What Is A Scene Queen


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 27, 2008)

What the hell is a SCENE QUEEN???


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool Theme

This is what I found:

What is a scene queen exactly? It's a girl who rises above all of the other generic scene kids through art and pictures and becomes a popular socialite called a Scene Queen.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 27, 2008)

Google.















Those are some of the images that come up under "Images" if you Google "Scene Queen"


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool But I Still Dont Get It Lol


----------



## vesna (Aug 28, 2008)

Scene Queen sounds like a good idea. They really go all out with the makeup and hair. Plus I love Audrey Kitching.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Useful/humorous info:

How to Be a Scene Queen - wikiHow

A Scene Queen is basically a really popular Scene Kid.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey ladieees and gentlemen!





Well I think StereoXGirl's been busy, but she messaged me asking me what I wanted the next theme to be, since I won the Hafia W. DTB challenge.

So I just wanted to share w/you all that I have chosen one of my favorite movies EVERRRR...The Rocky Horror Picture Show





...oooooh yeah


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Update!

Next Theme: Pink Like Cotton Candy!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 26, 2008)

Ooh, interesting!

Sounds sweet



haha!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 26, 2008)

Great theme! I can't wait for this one!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds fun! Looks like a wig will be needed hehe...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Updated!

Next Theme: Dare To Be - Jem! (the cartoon character)


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 25, 2008)

this one should be good.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 27, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 8, 2008)

Updated!

Next theme: Disney Princess!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 8, 2008)

Oooh cool! I love it!!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Nov 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated!
Next theme: Disney Princess!

Does Alice from Alice in Wonderland count? She's never technically considered a 'princess' but they always include her with Disney Couture and all that other stuff.


----------



## Karren (Nov 9, 2008)

Wasn't one of the wicked witches a fallen princess?? How about a prince?


----------



## DragonGirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Disney Princess wooo sounds like fun.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 10, 2008)

haha sounds lovely.

i'll have to enter that one!!!!!! of course my boyfriend and mother would trip out on my sudden girlyness though.....hah


----------



## nosepickle (Nov 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SweetLikeSin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does Alice from Alice in Wonderland count? She's never technically considered a 'princess' but they always include her with Disney Couture and all that other stuff. I'd be okay with that.


----------



## tracyjewelry (Nov 25, 2008)

lol ...great can't wait to see the entries!! Sounds exciting


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 28, 2008)

I was thinking either.... Egyptian princess (since the last theme was so long ago and everyone seemed to like it!)

orrr.... hmm

maybe gwen stefani? she's pretty versatile! anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## federico Calce (May 22, 2010)

I am also excited too, can't wait much.


----------



## jraci0025 (May 22, 2010)

When will we know what the next challenge is?


----------



## unbrandedgirl (May 22, 2010)

On the main page, the link for the new dare to be leads us here, but there's no post about it....?


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *unbrandedgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On the main page, the link for the new dare to be leads us here, but there's no post about it....? Sorry, we're still waiting on a theme.


----------



## Johnnie (May 23, 2010)

^So, a previous winner hasn't suggested a theme yet? *scratches head*

Bummer.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^So, a previous winner hasn't suggested a theme yet? *scratches head*Bummer.

The previous winner, the runner-up, and the second runner-up. There's no one else left to ask.
I'll wait a little longer, and then I'll just have to come up with another plan. lol.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 23, 2010)

Make a thread and the first 5 suggestions for themes get made into a poll. the winner of the poll is the new theme. Then we start with the new set up of entrants sending their theme suggestions to you via PM?


----------



## Insensitive. (May 24, 2010)

I am guilty of this too, winning a channel but becoming so busy you never get a chance to tell your theme suggestion. I think that when people first enter the challenge they should have to PM Stereogirl their theme suggestion so it is known as soon as the winner is decided.


----------



## Johnnie (May 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that when people first enter the challenge they should have to PM Stereogirl their theme suggestion so it is known as soon as the winner is decided. ^ I agree 100%


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that when people first enter the challenge they should have to PM Stereogirl their theme suggestion so it is known as soon as the winner is decided. Yes I mentioned this in another thread too. The D2B rules are being changed to incorporate it.


----------



## macrylinda1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ut oh im in love with madonna...that could be a fun one!!!

EDIT: thanks for the heads up as well....it kinda gives me time to prepare and pick my look

i think its a good idea

wow, the madonna one should be fun! cant wait to see the entries.


----------



## CurlyFry (Aug 4, 2010)

I think a Tim Burton look would be fun. Not literally Tim Burton, but any of his movies. Hopefully that hasn't already been done/suggested.


----------

